# Fire Fighting Specifications????



## ميكا (6 فبراير 2007)

Hi Every One,,,
If Any One Has Ff Technical Specifications "in Arabic"please Sent It Over Thanks In Advance


----------



## moonshine (9 فبراير 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohamed mech (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مرفق طيه المطلوب و بالتوفيق :63:


----------



## amr fathy (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## zanitty (15 فبراير 2009)

حلو الكلام ده على فكره
مفيش انجليزى طيب


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد . وشكرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (6 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (6 مايو 2009)

مشكور والله يا اخ محمد ودامك الله فخرا للامة


----------



## ahmeduae (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا كتير والله كنت محتاجه الله يوفقك


----------



## usamaawad40 (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأمير


----------



## yasoooo2005 (7 مايو 2009)

تمام ياهندسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااا
جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## سعيد عبد الفتاح (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 000 اين Fire fighting specfications 
[email protected]


----------



## mohamed mech (18 سبتمبر 2009)

سعيد عبد الفتاح قال:


> السلام عليكم 000 اين Fire fighting specfications
> [email protected]


 
و عليكم السلام يا سعيد
اهلا بالعضو الجديد
لتحميل الموصفات
اذهب الى الصفحة الاولى من هذا الموضوع
انزل للمشاركة رقم 3 ( رقم المشاركة موجود اعلى اليسار --- مثلا مشاركتك انت رقم 12)
يوجد اسفل اليمين عنوان 

*الملفات المرفقة*




ff spec.rar‏ (78.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 343)

اضغط عليه و انتظر حتى يظهر لك مربع التحميل 
احفظ الملف على الجهاز الخاص بك حيث اردت
بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندسين


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مؤيد غازي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------

